# Dont use HCG?



## WallsOfJericho (May 23, 2011)

Just came across this
*What about HCG?*

 		Many bodybuilders are attracted by HCG or gonadotropin. This hormone  		is supposed to stimulate the shrunken testes into growing back and  		recovering their normal rate of testosterone production. I would  		seriously encourage bodybuilders to avoid this drug. It is extracted  		from the urine of pregnant women. Even if we are told it has been  		purified, how would you feel learning in 20-30 years that there was this  		little something that scientists haven't uncovered until now and that is  		killing people? Until HCG is completely synthetic, I would be careful  		about it. Its usefulness is questionable anyway. If your cycle was very  		strong, you are likely to be relatively insensitive to HCG. If your  		cycle was mild, you should be able to go off without it. If in this  		situation, you feel a need for it, it means you've messed up somewhere.  		Additionally, HCG is a potent gyno builder, especially when estrogen  		level is high because of past testosterone consumption."

Grow Even When Off Steroids! Part 1 by Dharkam





and on a different note...do people inject into their hamstrings?


----------



## blergs. (May 23, 2011)

i knew it was extracted from women before i used it.
whats our point?
also your wrong about it RECOVERING your test production.
it mimicks LH, that i ALL. which make balls biggerBUt your still shut down and a PCT would be still reccomended.
you need to learn more before you post how HCG can mes us up yet you dont knwo half ofwhat your talking about.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 23, 2011)

blergs. said:


> i knew it was extracted from women before i used it.
> whats our point?
> also your wrong about it RECOVERING your test production.
> it mimicks LH, that i ALL. which make balls biggerBUt your still shut down and a PCT would be still reccomended.
> you need to learn more before you post how HCG can mes us up yet you dont knwo half ofwhat your talking about.




Youre completely missing the point, they are not my views or opinions. I just found that in an article and was wondering what others thoughts were on what is stated in it.


----------



## MDR (May 23, 2011)

I really don't think it's usefulness is questionable at all.  It keeps the boys fat and happy during the cycle and assists you after your done with your cycle.  I think that it is very clear that recovery is aided during PCT if you run HCG during your cycle.  It does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Glycomann (May 23, 2011)

I've been taking it for 22 years without any effects what-so-ever.


----------



## BigBird (May 24, 2011)

Never ran HCG and have always been "lucky" enough to have my "boys" come back with a vengeance.  I have no problem with other people running hcg and I would never tell anyone Not to run it.  Personally, I don't care about having small balls when cycling.  My balls have always recuperated following post cycle therapy and I'll continue to hope this will always be the case.  Nobody sees my balls other than my wife and she knows what I do and tolerates it so there's no good reason for me to run it.  If you want to run it - go right ahead.  A needless expense IMO.  

I hope I didn't just jinx my ability to recover by boasting of my boys bouncing back strong every time w/out hcg.....


----------



## SloppyJ (May 24, 2011)

Quit using the natural form of the drug until it's synthesized LOL @ that.


----------



## D-Lats (May 24, 2011)

there is so much debate on hcg i dont use it any more Im going to be cruising and like Big bird said the old lady could care less how big my balls are. If its your first cycle and your not sure about your future aas use use it. If your a vet its totally up to you IMO.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 24, 2011)

I found myself getting very irritated when I read this post. It's obviously purified if they use it for medical purposes an you have a brand name such as Organon.


----------



## Glycomann (May 24, 2011)

hey I found a clitoris in my Organon


----------



## SloppyJ (May 24, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> hey I found a clitoris in my Organon


 

I got some stem cells in mine!


----------



## BigBird (May 24, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> hey I found a clitoris in my Organon


 

What u gonna do with it Glyco??  Rub it for good luck like a rabbit's foot??  Haha.


----------



## njc (May 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Quit using the natural form of the drug until it's synthesized LOL @ that.


 

x2


----------



## G3 (May 24, 2011)

I have to say, using HCG makes me more nervous than using gear.


----------



## alphabolic (May 24, 2011)

G3 said:


> I have to say, using HCG makes me more nervous than using gear.


 
why is that?  you used it before?


----------



## G3 (May 25, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> why is that? you used it before?


 

Yes, both. And I've always been aware of the Biological origin of HCG.


----------



## blergs. (May 25, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Just came across this
> *What about HCG?*
> 
> Many bodybuilders are attracted by HCG or gonadotropin. This hormone          is supposed to stimulate the shrunken testes into growing back and          recovering their normal rate of testosterone production. I would          seriously encourage bodybuilders to avoid this drug. It is extracted          from the urine of pregnant women. Even if we are told it has been          purified, how would you feel learning in 20-30 years that there was this          little something that scientists haven't uncovered until now and that is          killing people? Until HCG is completely synthetic, I would be careful          about it. Its usefulness is questionable anyway. If your cycle was very          strong, you are likely to be relatively insensitive to HCG. If your          cycle was mild, you should be able to go off without it. If in this          situation, you feel a need for it, it means you've messed up somewhere.          Additionally, HCG is a potent gyno builder, especially when estrogen          level is high because of past testosterone consumption."
> ...


never herd of anyone doign this....


----------



## hawkcmc (May 25, 2011)

Does HCG really effect gyno or is this person incorrect?  Any thoughts?


----------

